# Texas Caviar



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks good! Where's the recipe?

I don't think you posted it. Someone else mentioned a 10 bean something.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Sufferin Succotash, that looks familiar.

But I have not seen it on this forum. 

She said that you forgot the recipe. 

ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Based on the Internet, it's kind of like a tomato salsa with beans & corn. Yum.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

That was very inconsiderate of me. The recipe is on my phone notes and I'm a hunter/pecker so this may take awhile so please bear with me.

Texas Caviar at our house:
5 cans total - blackeyed peas- red beans- black beans- corn or hominy - rotel tomato (choose your flavor of rotel ) - all drained.

1/4 C sugar
1/4 C oil - your favorite - not 5w30- I like safflower.
1/2 C white distilled vinegar or whatever flavor you prefer.
1 tsp salt
onion - maybe half - fine chopped - amount adjustable .
1 bell pepper finely chopped - adjustable also.

I like mine with Tostitos Scoop chips but as with most things at our house that's variable also.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Senior, I love this and make it every NY for the luck from the black eyed peas. I always rinse my canned beans well to reduce their sodium content. My recipe doesn't have hominy. I'll have to try it. I eat a lot of beans for the fiber and protein without cholesterol.


----------

